# Help! My New Puppy Stinks!



## Ler0y Jenkins

I just got a Tamaskan puppy about one month ago. He's about 3 months old and stinks. When we first got him from the delivery service he was very dirty because he had an accident in the crate he was transported in. Also, I don't think the breeder bathed him before sending him off. 

We washed him the first day and you could see brown water coming off of him. The smell was greatly improved but he still had a fairly prominent odor to him. The next day we bathed him again because the first bath was not very thorough (he was kind of freaking out). The second bath was much more thorough but didn't do much for the smell. We used Prefect Coat for puppies. 

Now its been about three weeks and he really stinks. If he is laying near you, you can smell him without too much trouble (even when the windows are open and there's a good breeze blowing through). If you pet him or if he lays on you, your hands/clothes start to smell. 

A girl in Petco mentioned that maybe the problem was that I didn't blow-dry him after his baths. She said that towel/air drying can cause the dog to smell because the water will get trapped under the undercoat. She suggested a professional groomer, which I think I'll try. 

Other than that, does anyone have any suggestions. He's on Science Diet for Puppies. I was going to change his food but I'm not sure what to change to. I thought Science Diet was a good food but apparently not everyone agrees. 

Also, can anyone suggest a good shampoo to use. The shampoo we bought was not a deodorizing shampoo so maybe that would help? 

Here's a picture of the little stinker:


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

what does he smell like? is it mud, fish, wet dog etc.
he may be rolling in something outside or may have some thing on his paws.

My poodle can find a dead fish a mile a way and will roll on it.


----------



## ChrissyBz

I very possibly could be food related. Since improving the diet of my dogs, all of them have changed body odor. They now smell, good. Hard to describe, but it's kind of a clean, dusty smell. I bathe them, MAYBE twice a year, although I doubt even that. They get wet a lot more often, (rain, swimming) and then they smell kinda doggy, but they all air dry and some have long fur/double coats. Once they're dry, it's back to normal.


----------



## AkiraleShiba

My dad's Cairn was one stinky dog while on Science Diet. We have since changed his food and the odour is gone.

But what the groomer has told you is true, when water is retained it causes bacterias.


----------



## jakl

we had a catahoula hound who stunk from the day we got him till he died at 11 yrs, maybe this breed is just stinky too? you might try a product called natures miracle i think petco carries it.


----------



## kenRC51

Some dogs smells due to the anal glan. You can take your dog to the groomer and they can do the anal glan for you. Some times this cause the odor in dogs.


----------



## poodleholic

Awww, what a cute puppy! He's just adorable! 

His food could be the cause, or maybe it's his anal glands, or even because his coat wasn't thoroughly dry after the bath. I would take him to a professional groomer for a bath, because their high velocity dryer will get him dry to the skin. 

Ask your vet when you take him to get checked out.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

Thanks for all the replys. The smell is basically just wet-dogish, but very promenent. I picked up some Innova Puppy food on my way home from work last night so we'll see if that helps. Also, I'm planning on taking him to a professional groomer this weekend since he's never been. Hopefully between the two there will be a noticable improvement.


----------



## Aggie

Warcraft much? hehehe

I'd try the groomer, and switching foods when he gets down to 1/4 the bag (read over how to transition foods) and see if that doesn't help first.

Is he kept outdoor or indoor?


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins

Aggie said:


> Warcraft much? hehehe
> 
> I'd try the groomer, and switching foods when he gets down to 1/4 the bag (read over how to transition foods) and see if that doesn't help first.
> 
> Is he kept outdoor or indoor?


It's nice to see some people get the joke, lol. 

I'm definitely doing the groomer/food thing and see if that helps. He's kept mostly inside but I do take him out to play/walks on a daily basis.


----------



## Aggie

Hm, usually when kept indoors, the dogs I've owned, at least, never had much of a smell beyond the kinds of dusky/sand-y smell when you get your nose IN the fur.

Also, check his ears and between the toes for a yeast infection- those can STINK. You'll be able to smell it even MORE. Here's to hoping the food/groomer does the trick for ya


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Some good shampoos are Therapets line of shampoos, Lambert Kay has a Fantastic smelling Oatmeal and Baking soda shampoo; I use it on skunked dogs, and it works great after the initial dawn bath (to remove the grease), other good ones are BioGroom's shampoos, Earth bath, and Bark 2 Basics.


----------

